# Elbow, One day like this with the BBC orchestra........Goose bumps moment



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have been learning to play this song on the Guitar and have just come across this version of it. They absolutely nailed it and he has every right to wear the smug look on his face at the end!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

I got to see these a few years ago when they supported U2 in sheffield, loved them as soon as i heard them.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

It is an absolutely superb version. There's not many mainstream bands about at the moment I can get into but Elbow is one of them.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

and they are all Man City fans too :thumb:


----------

